# Protein shakes what's best?



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

So I bought a 6.8kg bag of mutant muscle mass gainer (triple chocolate, tastes amazing) when would you guys say is best to drink it? Pre or post workout?


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

When I use any, I only take one hydrolyzed protein shake a day, fifteen minutes after my post workout poptart.  Don't come to rely on protein powders to replace real food throughout the day.  And be careful, nasty things have been found in supplements.  You don't want to be filling your body with lead, mercury, and other dangerous neurotoxins. 

http://consumerreports.org/cro/2012/04/protein-drinks/index.htm


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

I still eat my diet through the day I just wasn't sure whether to have a pre workout shake or post for better results. I usually have the 1 shake after workout usually 700ml then rely on food the rest of the day


----------



## stonetag (Mar 2, 2014)

People will argue into the ground when the best time to drink a protein shake is, IMO if your diet is on, the protein should be there ready to utilize, but a blast of protein AFTER a workout will emphasize the point.jmo


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> When I use any, I only take one hydrolyzed protein shake a day, fifteen minutes after my post workout poptart.  Don't come to rely on protein powders to replace real food throughout the day.  And be careful, nasty things have been found in supplements.  You don't want to be filling your body with lead, mercury, and other dangerous neurotoxins.
> 
> http://consumerreports.org/cro/2012/04/protein-drinks/index.htm



Damn that salmon plate looked good.  My have to make a run to the store.

Food is definitely better.


----------



## bronco (Mar 2, 2014)

Liquid egg whites for me, started drinking them last year haven't bought any whey protein since


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 2, 2014)

Haven't they done studies showing raw eggs you receive less protein from?
 Just asking don't kill me


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in protein shakes and if used correctly can be very beneficial. Any one who replaces a meal with a shake is a retard. Solid food is always the best but adding shakes throughout the day is helpful when trying to keep protein intake high. Especially when you are to busy to eat a meal at times a 2 minute shake can save the day. I use protein shakes post workout immediately. Then a solid meal an hour after.  I also use a slow digesting protein with no carbs at bed time etc. There are may other beneficial ways. Protien shakes are an addition not a replacement.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Haven't they done studies showing raw eggs you receive less protein from?
> Just asking don't kill me






apparently, not when they are pasteurized. But it made me shit my pants so idk.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 2, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> apparently, not when they are pasteurized. But it made me shit my pants so idk.


There are some shitty brands out there. No pun intended LOL gaspari, ON, ALLMAX AND DIMATIZED are some good ones.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 2, 2014)

Whats wrong with using a protein shake to replace a meal? 
For example I'll add fruit, oatmeal, peanut butter, yogurt, eggs. Isn't that all real food? Very helpful if you don't have time too.

I am not saying live off just shakes. But sometimes my meal is my shake


----------



## bronco (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Haven't they done studies showing raw eggs you receive less protein from?
> Just asking don't kill me



I would think it would be the same. Haven't seen any studies


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Whats wrong with using a protein shake to replace a meal?
> For example I'll add fruit, oatmeal, peanut butter, yogurt, eggs. Isn't that all real food? Very helpful if you don't have time too.
> 
> I am not saying live off just shakes. But sometimes my meal is my shake


Sure the way you describe is fine but you are adding food to it and like you say it's great when you don't have the time. Its the guys that will skip a meal for a straight up protein shake alone is who I am referring to. Some of these company's came out with these" meal replacements" and it lead some people to believe they can replace real food with it and that is where the controversy comes from. Adding protein shakes in between meals and using them in times where there is no time for a real meal are very beneficial. Adding fruits and eggs etc to your protein is even better.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 2, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Sure the way you describe is fine but you are adding food to it and like you say it's great when you don't have the time. Its the guys that will skip a meal for a straight up protein shake alone is who I am referring to. Some of these company's came out with these" meal replacements" and it lead some people to believe they can replace real food with it and that is where the controversy comes from. Adding protein shakes in between meals and using them in times where there is no time for a real meal are very beneficial. Adding fruits and eggs etc to your protein is even better.



Used to add 8 egg whites.
Was tasty made it thick to like pancake mix


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Whats wrong with using a protein shake to replace a meal?
> For example I'll add fruit, oatmeal, peanut butter, yogurt, eggs. Isn't that all real food? Very helpful if you don't have time too.
> 
> I am not saying live off just shakes. But sometimes my meal is my shake




You'd be better off putting all that stuff on a hamburger.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Whats wrong with using a protein shake to replace a meal?
> For example I'll add fruit, oatmeal, peanut butter, yogurt, eggs. Isn't that all real food? Very helpful if you don't have time too.
> 
> I am not saying live off just shakes. But sometimes my meal is my shake



Nothing wrong with it.  We all do it occasionally.  IMO after adding all of that to it I wouldn't consider it just a shake anyways.

But lets not forget that whey comes from dairy as its a by-product of cheese production.  So one could argue if you drink a lot of milk and eat cheese then spending $80 on a tub of whey is redundant and money better spent elsewhere.  Now I'm curious what others here think about that aspect of it...


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 2, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> You'd be better off putting all that stuff on a hamburger.



Bacon egg peanut butter burger 
****! Sounds so good


----------



## Jada (Mar 2, 2014)

I like syntha 6 alot.


----------



## sdguy55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Syntha 6 user here to


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2014)

Optimum Nutrition....


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Nothing wrong with it.  We all do it occasionally.  IMO after adding all of that to it I wouldn't consider it just a shake anyways.
> 
> But lets not forget that whey comes from dairy as its a by-product of cheese production.  So one could argue if you drink a lot of milk and eat cheese then spending $80 on a tub of whey is redundant and money better spent elsewhere.  Now I'm curious what others here think about that aspect of it...



Now this IS something I would like to maybe hear opinions of? I see where your coming from but is it as beneficial and a good way of saving money?


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2014)

nathanm91 said:


> Now this IS something I would like to maybe hear opinions of? I see where your coming from but is it as beneficial and a good way of saving money?



people will always argue if protein shakes are necessary, my opinion is the more the better (with in reason of course)
i have 1-2 shakes a day, mixed w/Milk  

yea you could just mix milk, oatmeal, pb, fruits etc.. w/o any protein,  but with a simple scoop you'd instantly add an extra 20-30g w/o it being heavy on your stomach vs adding more whole foods


----------



## SAD (Mar 2, 2014)

Whole food whenever possible.  WAY too much to type on my phone if I start getting into why shakes are inferior.  To each his own, but I've gotten where I am from whole food and almost no protein supplements.  The only exception is when I run slin, and I'll bracket a lifting session with boatloads of stuff.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

Post workout I drink ice cold water, and have a wicked appetite, so food yes. If some want to drink a shake post workout, Beverly International.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 3, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Nothing wrong with it.  We all do it occasionally.  IMO after adding all of that to it I wouldn't consider it just a shake anyways.
> 
> But lets not forget that whey comes from dairy as its a by-product of cheese production.  So one could argue if you drink a lot of milk and eat cheese then spending $80 on a tub of whey is redundant and money better spent elsewhere.  Now I'm curious what others here think about that aspect of it...



Before I respond to your statement, I'm just going to take a guess that you're not trying to be fat and bloated?  do you realized how much fat and sodium is in cheese and milk with much less protein per once than an ounce of whey?  Im not sure where you're buying your whey from but you shouldn't be paying more than $55 for a 5lbs jug of whey, which breaks down to about $1 per serving. unless you are using allmaxes Isoflex  which is about $79. 
Ill stress this point again for the sake of argument . ALWAYS EAT REAL FOOD FIRST. protein shakes are beneficial when it comes to time, convenience and cost effectiveness. 
example, I dont know about you guys but I work 8-12 hours a day. I get only one lunch break. I don't get the time to eat another meal nor the time to even make another one nor would i want to pay to order out every-time. this is one example of where a 2 minute $2 protein shake comes in handy through out the day when ever I want. Im still eating all of my meals and then some but Im using cost efficient and time efficient shakes in between meals to prevent going for long periods of time without eating in between meals. 
when im lifting heavy, I grow better when my protein intake is high, I eat real food whenever possible but i always throw a shake in several times a day so that im eating every couple of hours. 
as much as we would like its not always possible to eat real food, but anyone can throw down a 2 minute protein shake. and that my friends is how and why I use them.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 3, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Before I respond to your statement, I'm just going to take a guess that you're not trying to be fat and bloated?  do you realized how much fat and sodium is in cheese and milk with much less protein per once than an ounce of whey?  Im not sure where you're buying your whey from but you shouldn't be paying more than $55 for a 5lbs jug of whey, which breaks down to about $1 per serving. unless you are using allmaxes Isoflex  which is about $79.
> Ill stress this point again for the sake of argument . ALWAYS EAT REAL FOOD FIRST. protein shakes are beneficial when it comes to time, convenience and cost effectiveness.
> example, I dont know about you guys but I work 8-12 hours a day. I get only one lunch break. I don't get the time to eat another meal nor the time to even make another one nor would i want to pay to order out every-time. this is one example of where a 2 minute $2 protein shake comes in handy through out the day when ever I want. Im still eating all of my meals and then some but Im using cost efficient and time efficient shakes in between meals to prevent going for long periods of time without eating in between meals.
> when im lifting heavy, I grow better when my protein intake is high, I eat real food whenever possible but i always throw a shake in several times a day so that im eating every couple of hours.
> as much as we would like its not always possible to eat real food, but anyone can throw down a 2 minute protein shake. and that my friends is how and why I use them.



Nope, not trying to be fat or bloated, but I'm not trying to walk around everyday looking like I just got done with a photo shoot either.  I don't eat a lot of cheese but I do drink a lot of milk.  Great source of BCAA's.  I hear ya on the sodium, but I'm not scared of some fats in my diet since it's the carbs that make me look and feel bloated anyways.  Also I use Optimum Nutrition Platinum Hydro Builder.  $55 on Amazon for 40 servings.  It's a good price but there are a lot of guys I know that get sucked into the more expensive brands because, hey, more expensive is better right?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 3, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Nope, not trying to be fat or bloated, but I'm not trying to walk around everyday looking like I just got done with a photo shoot either.  I don't eat a lot of cheese but I do drink a lot of milk.  Great source of BCAA's.  I hear ya on the sodium, but I'm not scared of some fats in my diet since it's the carbs that make me look and feel bloated anyways.  Also I use Optimum Nutrition Platinum Hydro Builder.  $55 on Amazon for 40 servings.  It's a good price but there are a lot of guys I know that get sucked into the more expensive brands because, hey, more expensive is better right?



Does Hydro Builder mean hydrolized? Or is it something else?


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 3, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I'm a firm believer in protein shakes and if used correctly can be very beneficial. Any one who replaces a meal with a shake is a retard. Solid food is always the best but adding shakes throughout the day is helpful when trying to keep protein intake high. Especially when you are to busy to eat a meal at times a 2 minute shake can save the day. I use protein shakes post workout immediately. Then a solid meal an hour after.  I also use a slow digesting protein with no carbs at bed time etc. There are may other beneficial ways. Protien shakes are an addition not a replacement.



I absolutely totally 100% agree with this!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Does Hydro Builder mean hydrolized? Or is it something else?



Yessir.  It's hydrolized


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Mar 4, 2014)

I just make my own..  natty peanut butter, eggs, milk, and fruit.   Couple slices of white bread up in der and you got yourself a poboys PWO shake!.   I still eat a real meal while im drinking this tho..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 4, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Yessir.  It's hydrolized



I thought so based on name and price lol.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

This is how I roll. Love me some ON.


----------



## SAD (Mar 13, 2014)

Johny said:


> i would like to say you here that i still eat my eating plan through the day I just wasn't sure whether to have a pre exercise tremble or publish for better outcomes. I usually have the 1 tremble after exercise usually 700ml then depend on meals the relax of the day


----------



## shenky (Mar 13, 2014)

SAD said:


>



i died.....


----------



## shenky (Mar 13, 2014)

but yeah, anyway back to the topic. I don't know anyone personally who uses shakes to replace meals, unless it's a _meal replacement / weight gainer_ shake. I'd imagine real food to be better, but ultimately I don't think it would make a difference. Sometimes, if I don't have time to make a meal, I'll throw a cup of oatmeal, whey and PB in a shaker cup and be on my way because it takes all but 45 seconds, does that count?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2014)

ON blows them all away


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Mar 16, 2014)

EggwhitesInternational w/ protein shake + cell tech= huge gainz.


----------

